# anyone else bothered by the Cocktails ad?



## tanukisan (May 15, 2008)

I am. It's one more thing that makes me squeamish about visiting the site around others who may not be at ease with (or of an appropriate age for) the idea of furry porn. It shows up on all pages, regardless of being logged in, filter settings, or the context for the page (adult or non-adult artwork). It can be off-putting to those not interested in what it's offering, and I hate to put people off from our awesome little community.

Those ads didn't bug me before, but this is the first straight-up solicitation for porn. Sure, FA's not clean, nor would I want it to be restricted, but it's not right to assume that each visitor is comfortable with this. I think the ad's a disservice and reinforces a negative furry stereotype.

I already can't visit FA from work because they have flagged it as a porn site. And all I want to do is check messages and connect with friends. I don't want to feel odd about using the site to show off my work and the work of others, since I feel like FA should able to be made appropriate for anyone through use of tags and filters. 

I'm not a prude or on an anti-porn crusade or anything like that. I'm finding myself a tad squicked about what this does to FA's image and wondering if any others felt this way too.


----------



## Samael (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, it's been bothering me too - as such, I've added it to adblock. Sure, means I don't have to look at it but it does feel a bit wrong that it's there in the first place. There's probably someone out there who's happy for it, but I'm not one of those folks and it really goes some distance to reinforcing the negative stereotype.


----------



## Stratelier (May 15, 2008)

I haven't seen it (sceenshot?), but considering the existing rules and guidelines regarding mature content (submissions must be properly labelled, no mature avvies, etc.), should not advertising be subject to similar policies too?


----------



## Samael (May 15, 2008)

It's on the bottom of every page; I'll load up a screenshot later if necessary.


----------



## QuickXyk (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, I agree.  I'm all for FA generating revenue via ads, but the fact this one shows up for everyone has me worried.  It's even on the login screen.  

If the ads can't be filtered by visitor/member status and the mature artwork setting, then I feel they should be required to follow a general-audience standard, both in terms of content and product.    

Without such tactfulness, visitors may get turned off and leave.  That hurts all the ad buyers, which impacts FA's revenue.  So it's a hit to the entire community, to say nothing of its image.  

Just my opinon.  Thanks!


----------



## tanukisan (May 15, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> I haven't seen it (sceenshot?), but considering the existing rules and guidelines regarding mature content (submissions must be properly labelled, no mature avvies, etc.), should not advertising be subject to similar policies too?



Well, it's actually completely within the guidelines for non-adult art. The only thing is that it's obviously marketing for something adult.


----------



## Eevee (May 15, 2008)

tanukisan said:


> I think the ad's a disservice and reinforces a negative furry stereotype.


What, that furries like sex?

I find it odd to have the ad for everyone regardless of settings, too, but that strikes me as a little silly; the population at large tends to like porn, too.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 15, 2008)

Well remember Rabbit Valley sells adult works too, though the Clubstripes is specifically adult artwork.

Here are the ads in question for those who want to review.


----------



## tanukisan (May 15, 2008)

Eevee said:


> What, that furries like sex?
> 
> I find it odd to have the ad for everyone regardless of settings, too, but that strikes me as a little silly; the population at large tends to like porn, too.



Well, yeah, I see your point. Porn is pretty awesome, I can't knock anyone for liking it. I just think we have a less than stellar public image and should put our best footpaw forward. No way we're going to be seen as squeaky-clean, _ever_, but porn has a way of making itself a big deal and obscuring other aspects of the fandom. A little discretion on what shows up to the public and underage would help. Putting the banner in rotation only for those who view adult artwork would satisfy me.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 15, 2008)

Well if Clubstripes has a warning or way to keep out users that are not of a certain age, I don't really see the problem in advertising. Their label does say it for those that are 18. I mean we have GTA advertised here so....


----------



## net-cat (May 15, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well remember Rabbit Valley sells adult works too, though the Clubstripes is specifically adult artwork.
> 
> Here are the ads in question for those who want to review.


The key difference between the Rabbit Valley and the Club Stripes ad is that the former doesn't have "ADULTS ONLY 18+" all over it.

Now I will quote what I've said elsewhere.





net-cat said:


> I don't mind the mature ads. But if I disable the mature flag because I'm at work, or whatever, the mature ads really, really need to go away too. Otherwise it completely defeats the point of the mature flag.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 15, 2008)

It's not like anyone's going to accidentally see porn if they click on the link.  It just sits there being happy, with two (mostly) appropriately clothed furries in the banner.

I was a little shocked to see the blatant sex advertising myself, but it's worn off.  You're just as likely to see the same subject matter of the ad by browsing around the galleries in guest-mode.


----------



## Aden (May 15, 2008)

Won't someone think of the _children_?

Actually, I haven't seen the ad, or the site or anything. Screencaps / links?


----------



## Kimmerset (May 15, 2008)

Scroll down to the absolute bottom of your FA page and you'll see it (or scroll up to Arshes post and you'll see them both there too).


----------



## HiroJudgement (May 15, 2008)

I was thinking the exact same thing.


----------



## PurpleDragon (May 15, 2008)

Well, at least you see it at the bottom of every page until you put it in the adblock list, like I just did. Advertisement in the left side column are okay but I prefer not to have to see more than that. No beef with raising some extra money for the side though, if it's necessary one can't help it! It's easy enough to make it go away if it gets bothersome


----------



## tanukisan (May 15, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Well if Clubstripes has a warning or way to keep out users that are not of a certain age, I don't really see the problem in advertising. Their label does say it for those that are 18. I mean we have GTA advertised here so....



Hrm. I think my point's being partially missed. I'm not offended by it. I'm not saying the ad is bad or that I'm against advertising porn. I'm not afraid of it hurting others, exposing kids to porn, or whatever. My problem is what it says about us. Most aren't concerned because we're all mature folks here and a little ad doesn't squick us. We can ignore it and not be concerned about image, after all, it takes a thick hide to be a furry. But it's not just furries that visit FA, sometimes it's potential future fandom members, fans of good art, or everyday people who stumbled in and are forming opinions and expectations. 

I just had a bad gut reaction to it. And the consensus seems to be that a few others did too. Some are blocking it. I think it's a sellout kind of ad to have and it makes us look trashy. We're not. You can enjoy raunchy gay anthro porn and not be trashy.



			
				net-cat said:
			
		

> I don't mind the mature ads. But if I disable the mature flag because I'm at work, or whatever, the mature ads really, really need to go away too. Otherwise it completely defeats the point of the mature flag.



I heart you. =D See, this is what I'm thinking of. It's like having a fly I can't zip up.

Thanks for the discussion, this could've turned into a flame war real quick. I don't have a lot more to say on the subject, so I'm probably going to shut up lest I be known as that damn prude tanuki who made a stink about the Club Stripes ad, lolz. I just wanted to make some people think twice about this decision. It's a healthy thing to do. =3


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 15, 2008)

tanukisan said:


> My problem is what it says about us. Most aren't concerned because we're all mature folks here and a little ad doesn't squick us. We can ignore it and not be concerned about image, after all, it takes a thick hide to be a furry. But it's not just furries that visit FA, sometimes it's potential future fandom members, fans of good art, or everyday people who stumbled in and are forming opinions and expectations.



That apparently FA is not Yerf? I've seen worse ads advertised on sites that non pornographic, as I said GTA is a great example, talk about a game that preaches all the wrong things, but what are most users playing right now? How much did that game sell? Yet ads for it are all over the place on billboards, windows of stores etc.

I wasn't bothered by the ad because it's one of the *few* mature ads that was tastefully done. It gives a polite warning this is content that is 18 but it's not a flashing glaring macro, it's actually rather blended into the background of the picture. If it was more offensive and blatant I'd agree with you but it does take a bit to read and comprehend the banner due to its subtleness.


----------



## Grimfang (May 15, 2008)

I don't think it should be a big deal. The advertisement for an adult service is paying for your free furry community.

If the advertisements (rabbit valley, cocktails, and whatever others) get cut down to only registered users who have adult art unfiltered (even though the ad itself is not crude), that'll probably take a hefty toll on the site's income.

With the way this site is growing, I don't see how any pay cuts would be manageable.


----------



## darkdoomer (May 15, 2008)

furry is a fetish, ffs,

also, thirded for adblock plus.


----------



## Tybalt (May 16, 2008)

tanukisan said:


> I am. It's one more thing that makes me squeamish about visiting the site around others who may not be at ease with (or of an appropriate age for) the idea of furry porn. It shows up on all pages, regardless of being logged in, filter settings, or the context for the page (adult or non-adult artwork). It can be off-putting to those not interested in what it's offering, and I hate to put people off from our awesome little community.
> 
> Those ads didn't bug me before, but this is the first straight-up solicitation for porn. Sure, FA's not clean, nor would I want it to be restricted, but it's not right to assume that each visitor is comfortable with this. I think the ad's a disservice and reinforces a negative furry stereotype.
> 
> ...


I agree with you on that. However, it is a sound marketing stratagey, and it probably slipped in because there was a loop hole in Furaffinity's mature stuffs. If we want to change that, we will probably have to petition it.  Also it appears on every other page from my observation. Then of course it is not showing straight out yiff/porn, so it is possible that the banner is techniqually about G-PG13. That is my views okay?


----------



## jcfynx (May 16, 2008)

Isn't this a moot point for a website that asks you to choose a heading for "fetish" when you upload something regardless as to whether or not you are an adult?

These people are just uncomfortable with the idea of facing up to the reality that this is a porn site and community for strangers to wallow around in their own crapulence together cutely and innocently.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 16, 2008)

*sigh*  No comment.


----------



## Stratelier (May 16, 2008)

> It gives a polite warning this is content that is 18 but it's not a flashing glaring macro, it's actually rather blended into the background of the picture. If it was more offensive and blatant I'd agree with you but it does take a bit to read and comprehend the banner due to its subtleness.


"All-new!  All-male!  All-furry!"  Not quite the subtlety of a brick-through-glass-window.


----------



## darkdoomer (May 16, 2008)

Stratadrake said:


> "All-new!  All-male!  All-furry!"  Not quite the subtlety of a brick-through-glass-window.



furry fandom.
http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=ayZGZ2NSxs4


----------



## robomilk (May 16, 2008)

There are people on here not for porn.
There are people on here for whom the furry fandom is a FANDOM, not a fetish.
There are people on here who may not have access to Adblock.

Get that stinking ad off FA now for the sake of god, it's sickening me.


----------



## Samael (May 16, 2008)

Agreein' entirely with the above on this matter.Thank heavens for those of us with Adblock, which I only thought I'd use on FA if they brought in that irritating 'zap a mosquito' ad.


----------



## darkdoomer (May 16, 2008)

itt hypocrites.


----------



## Samael (May 16, 2008)

Perhaps for you but not for others.


----------



## robomilk (May 16, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> itt hypocrites.



Just cause you might be a gay porn-whore doesn't mean the rest of us are, think about other people - especially the youngsters. FA allows people as young as 13 remember.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 16, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Get that stinking ad off FA now for the sake of god, it's sickening me.



Act irrationally and it'll get you anything you want, right?

Treat people with disrespect and you get anything you want, right?

Make demands at... I think I've made my point.  

The add may advertise porn, but it does not depict porn.  Clicking on the link will bring you to a page featuring the cover of a pornographic comic, but does not display porn in any way.

Honestly, the ad at the bottom (which you have to scroll down quite a ways to see) isn't going to destroy reputations.  Seeing as most people love the porn anyway and those who don't are a very small minority within the furry fandom, the add shouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## darkdoomer (May 16, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Just cause you might be a gay porn-whore doesn't mean the rest of us are, think about other people - especially the youngsters. FA allows people as young as 13 remember.



yeh, if they tell their real age, evrybody lies, andas long 90% of the memebers here ares anonymous, you cant gather any real infos about them.

anyways , i don't know for you but  when i was around 15~16 i used to lurk at porn sites and draw anthro porns during whole nights. all depend of the maturity of the viewer. even posted some on some sites.
and yet i havent raped and tortured anyone in my basement. weird.


----------



## robomilk (May 16, 2008)

You can't assume that most people are "into" pornography; I'm not, many people I Know on this site are not. You can't just put something on because you think that there'll be little problems. 

As has been said, it doesn't matter what the ad shows, it's the product it's advertising that's the main problem. It's directly advertising pornographic content on a website frequented by minors. One would say this would just promote the waves of underage users viewing pornography, thus causing more issues for Fur Affinity.


----------



## robomilk (May 16, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> yeh, if they tell their real age, evrybody lies, andas long 90% of the memebers here ares anonymous, you cant gather any real infos about them.
> 
> anyways , i don't know for you but  when i was around 15~16 i used to lurk at porn sites and draw anthro porns during whole nights. all depend of the maturity of the viewer. even posted some on some sites.
> and yet i havent raped and tortured anyone in my basement. weird.



Well what you used to do was illegal, go you.

I'm 16 right now, I now others as young as 14 on Fur Affinity. No porn here buddy, it's not what we do.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 16, 2008)

Sex appeal on public television? Anyone?


----------



## HiroJudgement (May 16, 2008)

Oh, for crying out loud-- Some of us aren't gay. Some of us aren't over eighteen. Surprizingly, some of us don't look at porn, regardless of our age. Some of us don't treat FA as a porn site. Some of us use FA at school or work.

Some of us (and others, might I add) don't appreciate such an advert.


----------



## Samael (May 16, 2008)

It isn't just the kids though - it's the stereotype it's reinforcing. Looking over at the orientation poll suggests the majority of us here are either straight or bi. How does advertising something with a pretty suggestive name and content that sure doesn't speak for the majority of us (despite being plastered on each page) help with the public image of the Fandom?


----------



## Dragoneer (May 16, 2008)

We are going to be modifying the template so that only those with mature art ticked will be able to see mature banner ads. We ask that you bear with us in the meantime.


----------



## robomilk (May 16, 2008)

Advert be evil >=|

Edit: Hurrah! Compromise that aids the site as a whole!


----------



## Kimmerset (May 16, 2008)

Hallelujah.  Now we can all stop preaching 'enforcing the stereotypes' and 'think of the children' arguments.


----------



## Samael (May 16, 2008)

I'd say that resolution sounds relatively fair.

Furthermore, Kim, why shouldn't we be allowed to use our own opinions in arguements? You've voiced your opinion - were we not to be allowed our own?


----------



## HiroJudgement (May 16, 2008)

Many thanks to you, 'Neer. =D


----------



## darkdoomer (May 16, 2008)

robomilk said:


> Well what you used to do was illegal, go you.
> 
> I'm 16 right now, I now others as young as 14 on Fur Affinity. No porn here buddy, it's not what we do.



...perhaps, but y'know, it's not because something is "illegal" that something is wrong.



Dragoneer said:


> We are going to be modifying the template so that only those with mature art ticked will be able to see mature banner ads. We ask that you bear with us in the meantime.



dude; y'know, if someone's offended by a drawing; i dont know why they're even using the internet =D


----------



## Kimmerset (May 16, 2008)

Score one for the little snowflakes.


----------



## robomilk (May 16, 2008)

All us straight/bi, non-porn loving folks don't have to look at smutty things and Kimmerset darkdoomer can continue being gay porn-whores! Everyone wins! <3


----------



## Samael (May 16, 2008)

Let's remember though that this fandom is one of the little snowflakes. :3


----------



## darkdoomer (May 16, 2008)

robomilk said:


> All us straight/bi, non-porn loving folks don't have to look at smutty things and Kimmerset darkdoomer can continue being gay porn-whores! Everyone wins! <3



yeh, anyways i don't like gay porn much.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 16, 2008)

robomilk said:


> All us straight/bi, non-porn loving folks don't have to look at smutty things and Kimmerset darkdoomer can continue being gay porn-whores! Everyone wins! <3


Your sarcasm towards the other users in such manner is not warranted.


----------



## robomilk (May 16, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Your sarcasm towards the other users in such manner is not warranted.



Minus the word "whores" then =3


----------



## Kimmerset (May 16, 2008)

robomilk said:


> All us straight/bi, non-porn loving folks don't have to look at smutty things and Kimmerset darkdoomer can continue being gay porn-whores! Everyone wins! <3



I do resent that.  Just because I support an add that doesn't do anyone harm at all does not make me a gay porn-whore.  

And I'm not gay, I'm bi.  Plus, grow some thicker skin. It'll do you good.


----------



## Ember (May 16, 2008)

meh, I adblock'd it ages ago


----------



## robomilk (May 16, 2008)

Kimmerset said:


> I do resent that.  Just because I support an add that doesn't do anyone harm at all does not make me a gay porn-whore.
> 
> And I'm not gay, I'm bi.  Plus, grow some thicker skin. It'll do you good.



I have thick skin thanks, otherwise I would have fallen down already, I just don't think WHATSOEVER that this type of advertisement is suitable for a website of this nature when there are minors and people who do not see the fandom as something for sex on it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 16, 2008)

I am surprised that Dragoneer has not commented on this thread.  He could explain it best.

Nevermind.  He's commented.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 16, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Your sarcasm towards the other users in such manner is not warranted.



Just give warnings in the future for users that are causing problems Dragoneer. I mean use the infraction manager. We see enough warnings in that user's profile, we can just decide what kind of premissions a user has on the forums. Simple as that. 

That's O/T but there are people on this forum who have been here long enough now to know better, take away certain toys for those who can't behave.


----------



## darkdoomer (May 16, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Just give warnings in the future for users that are causing problems Dragoneer. I mean use the infraction manager. We see enough warnings in that user's profile, we can just decide what kind of premissions a user has on the forums. Simple as that.
> 
> That's O/T but there are people on this forum who have been here long enough now to know better, take away certain toys for those who can't behave.



chill down; arshes! it's just the internet goddamit !


----------



## Kimmerset (May 16, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> chill down; arshes! it's just the internet goddamit !



Down, Boy!  

The internet's not really an excuse to be arrogant.  Besides, I have a feeling Arshes likes torture.


----------



## XerxesQados (May 16, 2008)

After this thread was accidentally brought to my attention by Dragoneer (Funny story about that...not for here, though), I read it over. I have come to the following conclusion:

FurAffinity should be allowed to display whatever ads they want. That said, it's not a good idea to interfere with the user experience in doing so.

There are younger people and some people who just generally don't like porn, and they browse FA. Some younger people do like porn, but when it's advertised to them there are all sorts of legal questions raised. I think the ad should stay, but it's my opinion that it would have been wiser to implement the mature ad system BEFORE running Cocktails' ad campaign.



robomilk said:


> All us straight/bi, non-porn loving folks don't have to look at smutty things and Kimmerset darkdoomer can continue being gay porn-whores! Everyone wins! <3



The above quote is the opinion of the posting user alone and does not reflect the opinions of MyFursona.com or its administrative department, etc. etc., disclaimer disclaimer, public relations nonsense, and I am Iron Man.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 16, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> chill down; arshes! it's just the internet goddamit !



Then they can go play elsewhere, internet has a lot of places to play. As long as they're here they should be more abiding to the rules.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 16, 2008)

XerxesQados said:


> The above quote is the opinion of the posting user alone and does not reflect the opinions of MyFursona.com or its administrative department, etc. etc., disclaimer disclaimer, public relations nonsense, and I am Iron Man.



Your user is known for causing disruptions on the forum. You might want to have a little talk with him about that. It really doesn't matter to me what department they're from, if they misbehave frequently, again punishment can be delivered.

It may look bad for relations between the sites if we have to demote users that are on other sites we want to remain on friendly terms with. It's also bad for user morale if we just overlook a disruptive user simply because he's an admin of another site.


----------



## Stratelier (May 16, 2008)

> It's also bad for user morale if we just overlook a disruptive user simply because he's an admin of another site.


I also have an administrative position on a different site, one with no relation to FA at all.

...In other words, I know it's not even worth a $.02 over here so feel free to forget it


----------



## koinukasuka (May 16, 2008)

doesn't bother me >.> in fact, i've seen full on porn ads, on game sites, game review sites and stuff children/young adults go on all the time, i think porn has no effect on the masses anymore >.>

[edit] unless you are a strict catholic >.> xD lol [/edit]


----------



## BijouxDeFoxxe (May 16, 2008)

While Dragoneer already said we're putting working on the Ads to make the people with mature art on only allowed to see the "porn" adverts.

That being said, this is my response as a user of this site, NOT as an admin of this site (as I was a user long before I was an admin)

I honestly don't see anything wrong with the image.  The advert just says 18+.  They aren't showing ANYTHING explicit in the picture.  It's not like there are pictures of giant exploding vagoos and penises on there.  And it strikes me as funny and a bit hypocritical of some people that they complained about the Cocktail's advert, but were absolutly fine with the colar factory adverts, when those adverts showed real life women's breast in very little clothing depicted in a somewhat sexual nature.  I dunno, that's just the baxen's two cents.


----------



## darkdoomer (May 16, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Then they can go play elsewhere, internet has a lot of places to play. As long as they're here they should be more abiding to the rules.


no rules were infriged there. (noticed your message "rude language" ...lol,what?? ) but you have the vision of things. sorry if you can't take a joke , thought the "furry community" was a bit more open minded 'bout this. 

*goes back to deviant*



koinukasuka said:


> doesn't bother me >.> in fact, i've seen full on porn ads, on game sites, game review sites and stuff children/young adults go on all the time, i think porn has no effect on the masses anymore >.>
> 
> [edit] unless you are a strict catholic >.> xD lol [/edit]


seconded.


----------



## Kimmerset (May 16, 2008)

*Shrugs* The point of this thread has reached a peaceful conclusion.  The only thing people really seem to have wrong with it is that there's a "+18" sticker slapped right on the ad.  Either way, it's getting the mature tag and we can wait for the next thing that will raise the fur of our beloved brethren.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 16, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> no rules were infriged there. (noticed your message "rude language" ...lol,what?? ) but you have the vision of things.



Inappropriate language isn't so much about cussing but the fact you were derailing the topic with the in jokes. That just really had nothing to do with the issue other than the fact I was pointing out the rude behavior of another user and people were jumping in and acting in detriment to that. You were one of those people. You were handed a warning, the soft deletion says please stop derailing the topic. So please stop doing so. 

I'll set up a topic derailment infraction later but it was a warning, not an actual infraction.

But back to the original topic, Dragoneer has caved and said he'll see about setting the ads for those with mature on.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 16, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> ...Dragoneer has caved and said he'll see about setting the ads for those with mature on.


Well, we were planning that from the beginning, really... just not within the timeline as it stood.


----------



## Eevee (May 16, 2008)

darkdoomer said:


> thought the "furry community" was a bit more open minded 'bout this.
> 
> *goes back to deviant*


*misuses "open-minded" to make people feel bad about something they said that I don't like*

*pulls angry consumer card*


----------



## robomilk (May 16, 2008)

Arshes Nei said:


> Your user is known for causing disruptions on the forum. You might want to have a little talk with him about that. It really doesn't matter to me what department they're from, if they misbehave frequently, again punishment can be delivered.
> 
> It may look bad for relations between the sites if we have to demote users that are on other sites we want to remain on friendly terms with. It's also bad for user morale if we just overlook a disruptive user simply because he's an admin of another site.



"Known for causing disruption"? What? The only other time I've been in trouble on here is when responding to insults against my person with similar vigour. Basically responding to insults against my beliefs and opinions with other insults. It's perfectly within the ToS; to defend my beliefs and opinions!

As has been done here, I made an opinion that was misconstrued as being insulting. When looking back at the thread, they basically admitted to being being gay and/or had a long history of viewing pornographic materials. With the exception of the word "whores" (intended for humour and/or scathing sarcasm) there was nothing particularly wrong with my statement.

Also, I'm an individual before I'm an administrator, if I say something then it's me saying it, not my affiliates.


----------



## Zentio (May 16, 2008)

Meh the ad (that's 1 D people, not 2) didn't bother me really. I just adblocked it and put it out of my mind.
People really shouldn't be on here during school or work anyway. They should, you know, be doing their work.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 16, 2008)

robomilk said:


> As has been done here, I made an opinion that was misconstrued as being insulting. When looking back at the thread, they basically admitted to being being gay and/or had a long history of viewing pornographic materials. With the exception of the word "whores" (intended for humour and/or scathing sarcasm) there was nothing particularly wrong with my statement.



Incorrect, you were intentionally trying to be inflammatory. You have been warned before about this behavior in the past. Defending you personal beliefs can be done without being insulting. Drop the topic and take it elsewhere and not on this thread.


----------



## tanukisan (May 16, 2008)

*lols at the infighting*

Thanks for looking into that, Dragoneer. I feel good that it's getting some thought.

Sorry for the drama.


----------



## Beastcub (May 16, 2008)

it does not bother me, actually i find the art style very alluring and i wish it was not porn or i'd actually take a look as i love the art style. (i am a very non-yiffy fur)


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 16, 2008)

tanukisan said:


> *lols at the infighting*
> 
> Thanks for looking into that, Dragoneer. I feel good that it's getting some thought.
> 
> Sorry for the drama.



Eh, there will be people who disagree with you which is fine. It's when it degraded to insults which was bad. You have a right to voice your concerns in a civil manner, in which you did.


----------



## 2ndVenus (May 16, 2008)

Hewwow! Another rare visit to the forums for me, just giving my opinion on the matter.
---
Adult link? Hmm well here's how i believe it goes:

The ad of course doesn't presume every fur is gay, is simply implies that if you are gay(bi) maybe this link will be of some use to you. Now yes, we all want a work safe kinda FA as well, this is most likely why as you can see, this advertisement has been placed at the 'bottom' of the website thus if you do not wish to see this kind of advertisement, you do not need to scroll to the very bottom. Very rarely do you scroll to the absolute bottom. 

Websites similar to things like newgrounds, a popular flash site host advertising to many pornographic sites, but nobody complains much because its mostly straight stuff. You can choose to ignore the ad at the bottom of FA, that's why it is placed down there. People need to live of course and to do that they need money, i say let them sell thier product here they deserve to sell thier talents.

Now im not being phobic about anything when i say this because im Bisexual myself. But the world you live in is not entirely straight, don't you perhaps think all this straight stuff being thrown in gays faces effects them too?

Overall my opinion is this: You are the ones looking at what you 'dont' want to look at. The ad should stay because yes the link does point to a gay comic, but the ad itself is clean and unsuggestive. If you click the link and you are against the gay fur way, ultimately it boils down to one solid hicup, "you" clicked the link to something that you expect to be gay. If this offends you, you were looking to be effected, either to want to find something to rebel against or cause drama i dont know, but the solid fact is. If you dont want to see gay things, dont walk into thier house. You are responsible for your mouseclicks, the advertisement clearly points to a gay related comic. So that is what you should expect.

Speaking from a gay half of my mind, i wouldn't be offended if i saw a straight adult comic being advertised, i would simply not follow the link. Hope this helps you guys *gives friendly kisses to all, straight and not*


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 16, 2008)

Thread is still going I see.

I have no problem with the particular ad in question.  It's just an ad.


----------



## Grimfang (May 16, 2008)

robomilk said:


> snipsnipsnip there was nothing particularly wrong with my statement. snip snip



I actually think you were being quite inflammatory with somehow singling out the fags as 'porn-whores'.



robomilk said:


> All us straight/bi, non-porn [snip]
> continue being gay porn-whores!



No less divisive than Hillary, dude.

Just not sure how you came under the impression that heterosexuals are uninterested in porn.


I guess it's good this whole thing got worked out. Maybe we can put some "Huggies" ads in its place, where removed.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 16, 2008)

"Huggies" ads!  Oh damn!  Priceless...


----------



## Azure (May 17, 2008)

Wow, were people really that offended by an erection in a speedo?  Lets play a little game.  I'll say a word, and you tell me the first thing that comes to your mind.  Here we go...

FURRIES!!!

ummm

PORN!!!

/thread.


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2008)

I RAGED when I saw this ad. Furries continually bitch about the fandom not being overly sexualized, it's such an unfair assumption, LOL WUT?

I would like these ads to go the hell away too, I enjoy my mature filtered.

Anyone want to sum this thread up for me? I just noticed it, and I'm not reading what is like a 6 page bitchfest.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 17, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Anyone want to sum this thread up for me?


Mature ads will soon be available only to those with mature art flagged to yes.


----------



## Rilvor (May 17, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> Mature ads will soon be available only to those with mature art flagged to yes.



Awesome work keeping everyone happy as usual Dragoneer. I dunno how you do it, you must have SOME kind of patience.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 17, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Awesome work keeping everyone happy as usual Dragoneer. I dunno how you do it, you must have SOME kind of patience.


Yak is looking into it right now. I just ask that everybody bear with the ad for a few days. I know the ad may not be for everybody, but along with donations, the ads keep FA alive.

The site could not be here without them.


----------



## Samael (May 17, 2008)

Nobody is complaining about FA using ads - I'm most certainly in favour of ads, especially ones related to the fandom. 

As for summary, it consisted largely of "bad stereotype" + "kids come here too, you know" in the name of getting the ad censored, with moderate fighting, here and there.


----------



## Zentio (May 17, 2008)

*blinks*
Dragoneer, How was that last post inflammatory?

I was poking fun at how no matter what ad we have people will prolly bitch about it. It's human nature...


----------



## Samael (May 17, 2008)

People aren't complaining about the content of the others so much though, are they?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 18, 2008)

Samael said:


> People aren't complaining about the content of the others so much though, are they?



It kind of makes me scratch my head. Users are allowed to post not work safe links in their journals all the time, advertising their porn commission on furbuy or furbid and don't mention the content. However an advertisement that does caution users this is adult content gets the press.

Granted not everyone is going to see a user's journal or have you, but it does make me scratch my head at the hypocrisy of "what will someone think about FA" an all.


----------



## Samael (May 18, 2008)

Only if those unsafe links are on just about every page does it become an apt comparison.


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (May 18, 2008)

I wonder how much kerfluffle is because the ad's for gay porn.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 18, 2008)

Samael said:


> Only if those unsafe links are on just about every page does it become an apt comparison.



It's not, it's rotated with another ad at the bottom. So there isn't an "apt" comparison. Think about how many journals users post without any real warnings of content, that a visitor will stumble upon. At least Clubstripes says they're adult, I don't see people warning that when they post links on a journal and often linking to more offensive and not work safe content. There are a lot of users on the site with journals with adult content. Furbuy doesn't filter the links by adult last time I remember. You can simply visit the link without a warning at all.

That's not me picking on Furbuy, I'm just mentioning the reality of how much adult content is linked on this site without a warning in greater number than Clubstripes.


----------



## Thorne (May 18, 2008)

...Never seen it. Hrmm.


----------



## Haku (May 19, 2008)

It's just an ad.  Easy to ignore.  Chill pill?


----------



## Wovstah (May 20, 2008)

The ad makes me... iffy.

I send my site url to friends, family, and professors.  I really don't want people looking at my clean art and seeing a site linked to 18+ material... especially if my sister is with my nephews and nieces looking through my general audience stuff.

But, that's just me - and I'm not the majority.  Just whatever happens, happens... So long as a big erected member does not pop up on my screen to advertise porn... ^_^''


----------



## Surgat (May 20, 2008)

You know, they have commercials on television for stores that sell adult novelty items, for movies, games, and music with adult ratings and themes, such as sex, and movies themselves with adult themes. Kids could be watching, but only very prudish, conservative people complain. One ad with just the phrase "Ages 18+" in it doesn't seem so bad or out of the ordinary.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 20, 2008)

Wovstah said:


> I send my site url to friends, family, and professors.  I really don't want people looking at my clean art and seeing a site linked to 18+ material... especially if my sister is with my nephews and nieces looking through my general audience stuff.


*nods*

At the same token though, you have to be careful in case they decide to join up, see mature art is there... enable it, and come across stuff they don't want to see.


----------



## Azure (May 20, 2008)

Wovstah said:


> I send my site url to friends, family, and professors.



LOL, you did what?  What in the world would possess you to do such a thing?  Please, tell me, I really want to know.  You must have found out the meaning to life with this one.


----------



## Samael (May 20, 2008)

Because FurAffinity is... an art website? Could that be the reason he's showing his friends the art he has here?


----------



## Azure (May 20, 2008)

It wasn't the friends I was worried about.  FA may be an art site, but it features is overwhelming share of furry smut.  Anybody outside the fandom can view this sort of thing differently, and form their own opinions.  Friends, no prob, if they know, but the majority of the people that you know, MADNESS.  What would you think if you were just hurfdurfin along one day, and your friend says hey dood, check out this cool website(keep in mind, I'm assuming a lack of knowledge about the fandom here).  You go there, check out his page, hey that cool, I'll click the front page.  SUDDENLY, COCKS, THOUSANDS OF THEM.  You do the math.  Not everyone is as open minded as  you'd think they are.


----------



## verix (May 20, 2008)

Samael said:


> Because FurAffinity is... an art website? Could that be the reason he's showing his friends the art he has here?


FA has weird art for weird people and not everyone is weird.


----------



## Samael (May 20, 2008)

I'm fully aware of that, being one such weird person myself. The site shouldn't be unsafe for people who aren't of a like-mind though and, with the mature viewing settings that we have, it's surely safer than turn a corner and cocks appear.


----------



## Wovstah (May 20, 2008)

Dragoneer said:


> *nods*
> 
> At the same token though, you have to be careful in case they decide to join up, see mature art is there... enable it, and come across stuff they don't want to see.



I tell them that all the 'adult' stuff is hidden from non-members, so they don't have to worry about seeing bad stuff...  I let them know that becoming a member opens mature-rated images. 

And as for why I would give my peeps my URL: Yea, it's an art site - my profs especially know I'm into erotica and don't mind it one bit.  So if they sign up, whatever.

Anyway - as said before, the ad makes me iffy, but you know, it's their choice to click or not.  So I'm not overly concerned.


----------



## DuncanFox (May 20, 2008)

AzurePhoenix said:


> SUDDENLY, COCKS, THOUSANDS OF THEM.



I think we've found a new slogan for Fur Affinity.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (May 21, 2008)

I think one of the issues people had with the ad was that, unlike the Cocktails one being complained about, Rabbit Valley wasn't just smut.  I just wanted to point that out after making note of someone saying that Rabbit Valley also sells said smut some odd pages back.

Either way, I'm pretty indifferent. I did have to laugh when I saw the Cocktails ad ("Okay, what stereotype were we trying to prove wrong now?"), but I wasn't about to lose any sleep over it or anything. Even with my XBoxly-HUEG monitor, I don't usually see it unless I'm looking at a shout/journal/note/etc. confirmation page. And now that it's being dealt with anyway, it's not even anything to be concerned about in the first place! Gee whiz. 

Speaking of ads, they seem to have vanished from the forums as far as I can tell, at least with the skin I'm using. I bet I missed out on something important while I was moving, but what happened to them?


----------



## robomilk (May 22, 2008)

It's been a few days and it's still there... time to get out my angry face.

*>=|*


----------



## Eevee (May 22, 2008)

time to get out my angry face instead of using adblock or greasemonkey or some other tool to solve a problem myself or perhaps even just not scroll down all the way


----------



## jcfynx (May 22, 2008)

Browsing FA is essentially frolicking through a forest of penises.


----------



## Azure (May 22, 2008)

jcfynx said:


> Browsing FA is essentially frolicking through a forest of penises.


Well, who wants to go camping?


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 22, 2008)

Ceceil Felias said:


> I think one of the issues people had with the ad was that, unlike the Cocktails one being complained about, Rabbit Valley wasn't just smut.  I just wanted to point that out after making note of someone saying that Rabbit Valley also sells said smut some odd pages back.



Still an irrelevant argument, they're upset over the fact something sells smut, not the amount of it.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (May 22, 2008)

LOL.  Still going I see.

It's just an ad.  No harm done.  At least it gives you forewarning.  They could not give you any kind of warning.  Boy, wouldn't you be surprised then.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 22, 2008)

Actually you're right, we'll close this thread for now.


----------

